# 2012-13 gun season



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

This may have been brought up already but I just looked at the 2012-2013 seasons and limits and noticed deer gun season opens on November 28 the Wednesday!! After thanksgiving.... And ends December 4th.... What's up with that i dont like it....my vacation was already put in for the week after thanksgiving.... Now I will have to be out with the bow Monday and Tuesday.... 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Nevermind my mistake it was still last years dates sorry for the mistake .... Talk about feeling like a bright one.... I didn't finish the sentence that stated "2012-2013 seasons and bag limits will be updated mid July." sometimes I woder about my self 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

